# Help with coat



## kaoskid (Aug 1, 2013)

So I have a 4 1/2 year old golden. I'll first admit I don't brush her that much and she gets an occasional grooming.

I've notice over the past month there is dog hair everywhere and looking to see what I can do to help her coat be better.

There is not much of a sheen to it. I was thinking of giving her some supplements but have never done that before and don't know much about them so looking for some advice.

Also, I have a furminator but really dislike it. I seen a grooming video using a Coat King and was thinking of buying one.

All in all just looking for some general advice on how to keep her coat looking some what decent.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you have a picture to see what her coat looks like? What food are you feeding?


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 3, 2013)

They say the good time to groom and comb dog's hair is right after a play or exercise when they would just lay back and relax.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Give her a bath. 

And get into the routine of brushing her out with regular slicker brush (no need for stuff with blades). You can spritz her with a mixture of dog conditioner and vinegar before brushing. 

If she's still looking frumpy after you've kept the coat clean and groomed, then I would talk to your vet about health issues that may be going on.

*** My guys' coats look the best this time of the year, primarily because they get baths every week and they have to be brushed several times a day thanks to all the burrs they pick up every time they go outside. These simple daily care routines are your first stop before evaluating health, dog food, or buying any brushes that chop up the coat...


----------

